# Toyota V/6 Crank Holding Tool



## Joe Harlan (Apr 4, 2015)

Fun little project for holding a Toyota V/6 balancer while torqueing center bolt to 215ft lbs.


----------



## barnett (Apr 4, 2015)

Very nice !!! Need is the mother of invention !!


----------

